# Nortriptyline



## 16767 (Apr 14, 2005)

Just went to my doctor today to discuss symptom relief. I'm on hyoscyamine .124 mg. The doctor suggested that I continue taking this medication (it works pretty well, so that makes sense), but I also wanted something that would lessen the frequency of my bouts. The doctor suggested either zelnorm or Nortriptyline, or perhaps both. I am currently on celexya for migraines (I went from 3 migraines a week to 1 every 7 months) and do not wish to take another medication that might effect my migraines, so I declined the Nortriptyline. Is there anyone out there who uses this to treat IBS, or anyone who knows of the success level of this medication?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is one of the tricyclic antidepressants if I recall correctly, and they tend to be fairly good for IBS, but each person is different.Desipramine is a different drug in this class and was used for IBS in the clinical trial I was in (I was in a different part of the study).K.


----------



## 20725 (May 12, 2005)

Hello,I have been taking Nortriptyline for approx. 3 years to HELP my migrines.I only take a very small dose 20mg at bedtime, but you can take a lot more than that.It works fairly well for pain control, and should not increase your headaches.I also have IBS, and it does not make it worse, but I have not seen it help that though..Godd luck!Ness


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I take amityrptyline(elavil)for IBS pain, 30 mg/day. It appears to help me pain wise. I also tend to get "ocular" migranes and they have lessened as a result of taking this med. I think dr's have used this class of drugs to treat migrane for some time.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I took this drug for 4 months, and hated it.It did help somewhat with the ibs symptoms [diahrrea] but it also left me feeling hollow and rung out. I do not like drugs that alter my state of being. I know some have found great help from this drug, but it was not for me.


----------

